# Can any African cichild get along with Parrot?



## woiz (Jan 30, 2009)

I have like 5 redblood parrots,and someone wants to give me some african cichild ,anyone can help if I could let the African cichilds live with my parrats?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Generally not a good idea.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope..i doubt it.especially considering they come from completely different environments.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They require totally different water chemistry. The africans will need a much higher ph then the blood parrot can handle.


----------

